# xmas day storm...they say



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

we havent had a good winter at all, we got around 8" in early nov..then the warm weather from HI moved in and we lost it all then it got really cold. so we have had about 2-3" of the white stuff on the ground for the last 2 months..its been depressing. but they say tomarrow and tomarrow night we should have a decent storm come in. they claim 8-12 all said and done we'll see..i sure hope it brings somthing worth plowing anyway..im just tired of this crappy weather 

"Tonight
Snow likely along Turnagain Arm...mostly cloudy with a chance of snow elsewhere. Snow accumulation 2 to 4 inches along Turnagain Arm. Lows in the upper teens to mid 20s. Northeast wind 10 to 25 mph. 

Christmas Day
Snow. Snow accumulation 4 to 8 inches...highest amounts across the hillside. Highs in the upper teens to mid 20s. Northwest wind 10 to 15 mph except northwest 15 to 30 mph along Turnagain Arm and higher elevations."


----------

